# Extraction Foundation



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

This is my second year with Acorn Dbl waxed foundation. They did jump right on it, but of course it was the beginning of a flow. I like the ease of installation. As far as year after year, I don't know yet, but so far so good.

Alex

P.S. Nice people, too.


----------



## Greeny (Jun 27, 2016)

In my second year too, with black plastic foundation, all mediums. Had no problem with the bees filling out four boxes/10 frames last year. They're filling out more frames readily this year.
I don't know if what I have is Acorn, some came from a local Bee Supply and some from Mann Lake.


----------



## JimD (Feb 3, 2018)

I mixed some waxed plastic and my bees pulled it instead of the 4-5 frames of real foundation with the bee man fishing line for support. Interesting that they liked the acorn/black and mann lake plastic/regular color vs the 4-5 frames of real foundation. ??? I was looking at having a few deep frames for queen making since it looks a lot easier with wax base vs plastic. I guess in the dark the plastic looks the same.


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Year 8. All plastic frames, never had a blowout in the extractor, some have been thru it more than a dozen times. I have about a dozen boxes of new frames went on colonies placed on a flow 6 weeks ago, all were 80% or better drawn out when I checked the bees 10 days ago. Expect to find them all fully drawn when we go to pick off honey supers next week.


----------

